# Sage really are wonderful - 6 on after warranty and they paid for new solenoid!



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

I am incredibly impressed with Sage as I called 6 mo after the warranty expired on my DB and wanted to know how to get the solenoid replaced. They said I was not using the Sage branded descale soln or doing it often enough... but would pay to have the solenoid replaced! I was amazed, and so pleased to have the machine tuned up and quiet now. I wish all appliance companies were so great on customer service!


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Great to hear as a new DB owner- mine is only 3 months old. I am only using Waitrose Lockhills water and have already descaled it once (with the Sage descaler!) so am hopeful that I may also be fortunate if anything goes wrong just outside the warranty period.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Is there anything really special about the sage descaler, over and above other brands?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

yes, its bloody expensive


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

fluffles said:


> Is there anything really special about the sage descaler, over and above other brands?


I have wondered about that. I had been using one of their thermocoil machines. Descaling those is just running fluid through, so no soak. That needs a good descaler. The DB uses a soak and the same descaler.

They put the ingredients on the pack but the %'s they state don't make a lot of sense. They contain sulphamic acid which is said to be a good efficient descaler used in some descalers and not in others. The %'s look to me like they don't want anyone to know what they are as someone in China with a cement mixer and a shovel could provide a more accurate mix.

Puly don't want anyone to know what's in theirs. Calcinet has a lot of sulphamic in it and ????????

I use one by Astonish on a hot water dispenser. That states just fruit acids. It's probably more efficient than just using citric or what ever or why would they add several. Others seem much the same but may contain sulphamic. It's a safe alternative to hydrochloric acid. That's used in brick and cement cleaners but no one drinks off cleaned up bricks.

John

-


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

I just use bottled water and Sage said to descale every month. The repair guy said every other was good enough. I feel so grateful to SAGE for free home visit and repair, I don't mind buying their expensive descaler!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

That's pretty impressive. Everybody loves great customer services!


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Descale every month? I thought the Sage DB machine tells you when it needs to be descaled. Doesn't it?


----------

